# Free Horror Labels for boxes and bottles!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I found this today and they are free!! Take a look! Just print them out and glue or tape on!!

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/Labels/index.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

These are some good friends of ours Keeba and Michael.

both awesome haunters!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, I was doing a Google search and Lovemanor has some good ones too.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's another free one that generates customized warning signs for your Halloween display.

http://www.warningsigngenerator.com/

A link at the bottom takes you to street sign generator, warning label generator, etc. have fun


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Here's another free one that generates customized warning signs for your Halloween display.
> 
> http://www.warningsigngenerator.com/
> 
> A link at the bottom takes you to street sign generator, warning label generator, etc. have fun


That's pretty cool!


----------

